# nedirli



## jovla

What "Nedirli" might mean as name of a village?


----------



## shafaq

Nedir=defect, fault
Nedirli=defective, faulty,  handicaped (wo/man)

Optionally:
Nadir=rare, unusual, (Nadir=proper noun for male individuals).
Its original may be Nadirli to mean "a place with many people that have taken "Nadir" as name.

Due to widely used place naming conventions; both "Nedirli" and "Nadirli" version are potentially possible.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Also , nadir is the deepest point. The base.


----------



## jovla

shafaq said:


> Nedir=defect, fault
> Nedirli=defective, faulty,  handicaped (wo/man)
> 
> Optionally:
> Nadir=rare, unusual, (Nadir=proper noun for male individuals).
> Its original may be Nadirli to mean "a place with many people that have taken "Nadir" as name.
> 
> Due to widely used place naming conventions; both "Nedirli" and "Nadirli" version are potentially possible.




Thank you. Is it equivalent to *kusurlu *or *sakatlı?*


----------



## jovla

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Also , nadir is the deepest point. The base.




Thank you


----------



## shafaq

jovla said:


> Thank you. Is it equivalent to *kusurlu *or *sakatlı?*


*nedirli*=*kusurlu*=*sakat*(not "sakatlı")
Please note that both *nedir* and *nedirli *aren't widespread, even known words-at least in modern İstanbul dialect-.



RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Also , nadir is the deepest point. The base.


 Bu bilginin burada; İngilizce'nizin çok "nadir" olduğunu göstermekten başka bir işe yaradığını sanmıyorum.


----------



## CHovek

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Also , nadir is the deepest point. The base.


----------



## jovla

jovla said:


> Thank you





shafaq said:


> *nedirli*=*kusurlu*=*sakat*(not "sakatlı")
> Please note that both *nedir* and *nedirli *aren't widespread, even known words-at least in modern İstanbul dialect-.
> 
> Bu bilginin burada; İngilizce'nizin çok "nadir" olduğunu göstermekten başka bir işe yaradığını sanmıyorum.





Thank you again. The village name refers to old an old era, before the population exchange in 1923.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

jovla said:


> Thank you



Yes.

You are Welcome ))


----------



## Iremi

shafaq said:


> *nedirli*=*kusurlu*=*sakat*(not "sakatlı")
> Please note that both *nedir* and *nedirli *aren't widespread, even known words-at least in modern İstanbul dialect-.
> 
> Bu bilginin burada; İngilizce'nizin çok "nadir" olduğunu göstermekten başka bir işe yaradığını sanmıyorum.



I find it interesting you say that it's not widely known in modern Istanbul dialect.  I know many türkler aged 19 - 50, living in istanbul and throughout,  and "nedir" is frequently used Maybe it is making a come back ☺


----------



## shafaq

I think you are talking about "*ne*+dir?=*what*+is...?"...
If so; you are right but it is an other story...
Ne?=What?
+dir=is(English)
So; "nedir"=what is...? e.i. "Nedir bu?"= What is this?


----------

